# Dishonline vs. Ipad app problem



## big boot

Have a vip 922 that has previously worked via remote ipad app. Now the ipad app is only allowing live viewing if I touch the remote icon in the upper right of ipad app. ipad app does not show any dvr recordings or tv guide data.

Dishonline web page from a laptop does show guide and dvr recordings, and I can watch a recording remotely, so that access seems to work fine. It's the ipad app access that seems broken. Any suggestions as to what to check ? I don't think I changed any settings lately, but maybe I did without knowing. Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have had situations using the app on iPhone and iPad where initially my receiver would only partially be accessible... but if logout and then login again from the app, suddenly everything was there.

Not sure what the deal is... but in most cases it hasn't been my receiver as the problem, but rather the Web site (or app in this case) itself being screwy.


----------



## quizzer

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have had situations using the app on iPhone and iPad where initially my receiver would only partially be accessible... but if logout and then login again from the app, suddenly everything was there.
> 
> Not sure what the deal is... but in most cases it hasn't been my receiver as the problem, but rather the Web site (or app in this case) itself being screwy.


Same here in Iphone.

I cannot see DVR recorded programs at all on laptop.


----------



## 356B

quizzer said:


> Same here in Iphone.
> 
> I cannot see DVR recorded programs at all on laptop.


It's a intermittent issue, on my iMac the DVR content comes and goes, the percentage used is there, the "no conflicts" is there, the ID receiver is there.
I have logged out, logged in, refreshed, reloaded, re-everything......I can find no rhyme or reason to the fix though, it just starts working. I find it tiresome at this point, the online viewing is relatively stable and the guide normally loads, so I guess I should be grateful........


----------



## big boot

Thanks all for the advice. I will try logging off over the next few days. Hasn't worked yet though. Ray C. From dish is also looking into my account. I understand there is a migration going on by dish, from remote access to dish online. Maybe that has thrown a wrench in the works ?


----------



## quizzer

356B said:


> It's a intermittent issue, on my iMac the DVR content comes and goes, the percentage used is there, the "no conflicts" is there, the ID receiver is there.
> I have logged out, logged in, refreshed, reloaded, re-everything......I can find no rhyme or reason to the fix though, it just starts working. I find it tiresome at this point, the online viewing is relatively stable and the guide normally loads, so I guess I should be grateful........


You summarized it well!!!


----------



## jaredbo

I am having the same intermittent problems with my sling adapter and iPhone. I can watch a show on my iPhone and my receiver will immediately lose its connection if I attempt to return to the guide from the iPhone app. It will then take 30-45 mins before my receiver comes back online. Anyone else having the same issues??


----------



## big boot

My ipad to 922 started working again yesterday. Not sure if dish support changed something. They did open a ticket, but I haven't heard back on it. Add me to the list of users with intermittent access issues.


----------

